# Our Groovy Farm Won't be Waiting Long!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been SUPER negligent about posting the exciting wait for our two mama goats. Lola is on day 145 today and she's HUGE. I'm thinking she'll pop this afternoon. She given three sets of twins in the past and she's never been this big before... I'm thinking triplets. What do you think?
























And here's Annika. She's due in a week or so... She's given us twins, trips and quads in the past. I'm thinking twins or trips this time. What do you think?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Whoa. I had some serious issues with that post! Sorry about all the pics. I double checked and, as far as I can tell, I uploaded them right?

Oh well, Lola is the colorful brown, black and white doe that is wider than a bus.

Annika is the mostly white doe with the light brown cape.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lola is huge! Good luck!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Whoa. I had some serious issues with that post! Sorry about all the pics. I double checked and, as far as I can tell, I uploaded them right?
> 
> Oh well, Lola is the colorful brown, black and white doe that is wider than a bus.
> 
> Annika is the mostly white doe with the light brown cape.


:waiting:
Waiting for it to download.lol
Piggybacking on wifi next door.:heehee:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow, Annika will need training wheels soon.
I sure hope the waiting is almost over. Happy kidding!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow - Lola is an over-achiever with that preggo belly! Can't wait to see those triplet doelings! What color is the buck she is bred to?

I bet Annika is hiding triplets as well - she just carries them differently!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Holy cow..Er..goat. Lola is HUGE. Very pretty girls. I'm gonna say quads from lola and trips from annika. Some very cute kids ought to be on the way!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

WOW - lol shes swoll - i love the picture of her looking at the camera - like Dear God mom, im ready to have these kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, good luck.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

MadCatX said:


> WOW - lol shes swoll - i love the picture of her looking at the camera - like Dear God mom, im ready to have these kids!


 I think it was more like "If you try to get behind me for another picture I am going to pee on your foot!"


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Theyll do it too, mine have no problem pooping on my boots while eating. lollll


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pretty girls! My guess is trips for both. My gosh Lola would of given Spice a run for biggest girth I think.
I hope they both have an easy delivery at a reasonable hour so we get baby cuteness right away!
Happy kidding.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Lola's hilarious looking when she lies down. Her sides just billow up around her! 

She's still holding out on me. But she is starting to separate from the other goofballs. That's not normal for her. There's heavy rain predicted for tonight and we don't have a "normal" barn. So I'm prepping my umbrella.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Nothing yet. My daughter is out walking the two preggos now...


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hope everything goes well!!!!!!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

You gonna have eight leetle terrors runnin amok. (rofl)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So no babies yet. Methinks there is a conspiracy brewing: Annika has been stretching and posing and they've both been super mellow. They're both eating great, but we're having to force them out to take walks. I bet they are coordinating so they kid at the same time.

Oh well, that will make bottle schedules alot easier!

Hormones are intense and our LaMancha yearling was humping both the preggos and shoving them around. So she and her Nigerian herdmate - they are boarding with us and should be leaving SOON - were moved into a temporary apartment in our trailer.

C'MON, babies!


----------



## xjking (Mar 15, 2019)

How exciting, good luck with the expansion soon coming to your herd


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well...I'm home until around 3:30. Then I have to run a few errands and help set up a 4-H auction.

So I'll be gone several hours.

In the meantime, we put the boarded goober-heads in the penalty box for harassing the preggos. They will literally be leaving to their new home tomorrow!









Here are 2 more of the Riff-Raff, untying my shoes.










But they ARE so stinkin' cute!










And, while I'm waiting, I built a high quality, custom run-in shelter in case it rains while the big girls are kidding. 'Cause rain is definitely in the forecast.










And last time I came out to check on Lola, Annika was sitting in a weird dog position and talking to her side. And neither one of the girls will come up to the fence to say "Hi". Of course, when I got the camera out they both stood up and tried to act "normal". :waiting:

"Babies? We don't know what you're talking about, Mom!"

Brats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

HAH! Caught Annika. She's staring off into space and ignoring me. I'm thinking early labor - even though Lola is supposed to go first. They are SO competitive!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

There is a small herd of kids being hoarded by these two does. 7 or 8 of them maybe. :waiting:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

What naughty little goats! At least they are leaving soon. They are cute though! 

Woohoo! You see what happens whenever you gotta leave somewhere. Doe code in full effect! Hope she will wait for you!


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

groovyoldlady said:


> HAH! Caught Annika. She's staring off into space and ignoring me. I'm thinking early labor - even though Lola is supposed to go first. They are SO competitive!
> 
> View attachment 154553


Can't wait to see when the mamas "pop"


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OK, so I went away several hours ago. As I went out I loudly announced that I was leaving and "Oh no, I hope the goats don't kid while I'm gone!" 

And they didn't.

Brats!

I'm officially being doe-coded by these posty legged, sunken hipped, full uddered, ligament-less, round barrelled, belly talking, stretching, weird sitting, snuggly goober heads!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:up: (headsmash) :shrug: :waiting:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I went to bed around 10pm and Lola kidded around 11. Without me. But she didn't need me. Annika (Lola's Mom) helped her. In fact, Annika is the one I heard making all the mama goat noises. I ran out to the barn and 2 babies were clean. Lola and Annika were busy working on the other two. So...Quads from our little Lola: 3 boys and a girl. Everyone seems healthy and happy.

Annika, on the other hand, looks like she'll be a few more days before she delivers hers. Apparently her actions today were just sympathy labor. ;-)

Better pics on "Birth Announcements" sometime tomorrow. Here's one to tide you all over.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Congratulations on the quads!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

That's fantastic! Quads, you'll have your hands full. Congratulations!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations to you and Lola. 4 down, 3 or 4 more to go.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh my goodness!!!! They are so sweetcongrats.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> I went to bed around 10pm and Lola kidded around 11. Without me. But she didn't need me. Annika (Lola's Mom) helped her. In fact, Annika is the one I heard making all the mama goat noises. I ran out to the barn and 2 babies were clean. Lola and Annika were busy working on the other two. So...Quads from our little Lola: 3 boys and a girl. Everyone seems healthy and happy.
> 
> Annika, on the other hand, looks like she'll be a few more days before she delivers hers. Apparently her actions today were just sympathy labor. ;-)
> 
> ...


Yay! Four down and four more to go.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Finest kind of kidding!
Congratulations.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cute! Congrats on the quads! Great mamas too cleaning up all the babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yesterday was a very long, exhausting day with a near goat tragedy. So I haven't made birth announcements yet with pics. They are coming soon. In the meantime, Annika is in labor. She's in a different position every time I look out at her - but no "goo" yet.

That's fine. It is a LOVELY, sunny, reasonably warm and strangely non buggy day with no agenda other than to recover from the past day and a half. I told her I'd like her to get the job done by supper time so I can get my beauty sleep tonight! :coolmoves:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope all goes well!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohoo(dance) Hope it goes perfectly for you both! Good luck! Can't wait to hear about the new little ones!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Congrats!!! What a load of babies!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Just Kidding! 

I'll leave to figure out what THAT means. Are we actually having more kids or was I kidding when I thought she was in labor.

Hmmmm?

Brat! (Annika, not my TGS friends...)


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Waiting.....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You and me both!

She's definitely miserable and huge.


----------



## xjking (Mar 15, 2019)

Congrats on your quads and good luck on another easy birthing for you soon!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*sigh*


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annnnd we have babies. Annika birthed 4 little bucklings probably an hour before we got up for the day. My hubby thought one was dead, but he was just cold and weak. He's doing ok now. Although we'll be keeping him inside probably until tomorrow. Annika ate well, but seemed super bloated and shivery cold. So she's got a coat on and hot water to drink and baking soda to eat at will for the day. We're keeping a close eye on her!

Pics on Birth Announcements coming as soon as we get past another feeding.

Just to recap: Both girls gave us quads totaling SEVEN boys and one beautiful doeling. I'd say some of the boys are buck quality. We're now thinking that all of Lola's are polled and all of Annika's are horned.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Woohoo!! Congrats! I can’t wait to see pics! Glad everyone is ok at the moment and so happy for you that wait is over


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

what an awesome bunch of geughts - post more pics when ya can


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! Glad the buckling is doing well now, can't wait to see them! Hope annika feels better quickly!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OK...Here's a goat puddle. The weak one is 2nd from the right.









After some cuddles, a warm bath, a heating pad and some warm towels from the dryer, he was up and ready for nummies.










He's still not quite up to snuff, but he's feeling MUCH better now.










And...He's falling asleep standing up. SO CUTE!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Awwwww, I love them


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, too cute! I love that little odd ball in there. Doesn't look like he belongs :lolgoat:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

SandyNubians said:


> Awww, too cute! I love that little odd ball in there. Doesn't look like he belongs :lolgoat:


 I know. He's SO handsome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep, a whole little herd of 8 kids. Congratulations to Annika and yourself on the birth of her litter. (clap)


----------



## xjking (Mar 15, 2019)

Congratulations on a another fine batch of kids, they do look amazing!
\


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Groovy! Good thing you were wanting boys.lol Another cute batch of baby goats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Groovy! Good thing you were wanting boys.lol Another cute batch of baby goats.


Oh yeah, Because boys definitely taste the best.

I'M JUST JOKING!

More seriously, I have a few that are promising looking breeding bucks. So hopefully I can sell the bucks for more bucks. And then I'll sell the wethers whether they like it or not. But I'll probably get the most dough for the doe.

Wow...Methinks Groovy is a bit over tired!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annika is feeling MUCH better. She was super bloated after she kidded. Both sides were hard as a rock and she was still huge looking. It was really weird. She was shivering too.

However, she sucked down her warm molasses water and ate all of Lola's grain/alfalfa (oops) and then all of her own feed. So whatever it was didn't affect her appetite!

At first I thought maybe she had a fifth kid hiding in there. But I checked and she was empty. So I put a jacket on her and gave her a dish of baking soda and a bucket of hot water.

Now she looks like she's lost several pants' sizes and her sides feel squishably normal. She seems perky and healthy. Huzzah!


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow, just went through this thread. Congratulations!!!! The babies are sooo cute. I am so glad everyone is ok.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m so happy she’s feeling better!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay! Great to hear miss annika is feeling better!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Glad Annika is debloated.lol Ha ppy you are back In Your Element.:heehee:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Glad Annika is debloated.lol Ha ppy you are back In Your Element.:heehee:


 And somewhere between poop and pee and milking and bottles and crazy I'll have to finish my next video...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is feeling better.
The kids are really cute.


----------

